# Question about pink line on pregnancy test



## baileyann3 (May 12, 2008)

I just took a test and after three minutes there is nothing there but the control line. Of course, I dont want to miss anything, so I rip the sucker apart to get a closer look.

There is no pink line next to the control, but there is a weird pink line further up. It is out side of the box where you would look and closer to the "pee on" part. Its thicker than the control line.

Is that always there?

Am I pulling at strings?


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *baileyann3* 
I just took a test and after three minutes there is nothing there but the control line. Of course, I dont want to miss anything, so I rip the sucker apart to get a closer look.

There is no pink line next to the control, but there is a weird pink line further up. It is out side of the box where you would look and closer to the "pee on" part. Its thicker than the control line.

Is that always there?

Am I pulling at strings?









Yes it is always there. It's just where the dye has run across the strip. Unless the line in the test spot within the 10 minutes it's a negative. Hopefully you'll get a positive soon.


----------



## allisa1 (Nov 18, 2009)

Don't get harsh you will soon get positive result. That line is always there. One doctor advise me to test first urine in the morning. Try that next time.


----------

